# Plexi- glass decent prices



## viczulis (Dec 12, 2008)

Don't know if this is right place or not. But I just found a good price on plexi-glass. Colors from clear, black, red, green , yellow. And different sizes. And he's willing to cut for you for free if needed. Thought I would share for other modders.
Also pieces from 1/8 up to an inch thick.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-8-inch-clear-...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 12, 2008)

Why not just go to Lowes or Home Depot? They can do the same for a fraction of the price... and if it's needed I can post a guide on the easiest and best way to cut acrylic and lexan.


----------



## erocker (Dec 12, 2008)

I just go to my locally owned hardware store.  It's cheap and they cut it right in front of you.


----------



## viczulis (Dec 13, 2008)

I cant get colors here. And lowes and home depot are limited


----------



## MKmods (Dec 19, 2008)

the cost of the plastic is fine (good deal) but the shipping cost is a killer. Check with TapPlastics.com, they have a lot of colors and shipping is fast and cheap too.


----------

